# how to connect dvd player with creative 5.1 speaker



## sghosh15 (Aug 18, 2007)

I have a samsung dvd player. Also I m having a creative 5.1 speaker for computer.  I would like to connect the creative speaker with my dvd player.  At rear of the dvd player there are 2 audio channel. While my creative speaker having 3 cord.  Can u suggest how to connect it with dvd player?  Also I want to connect my lg monitor with dvd player to view the video. Is it possible?


----------



## slugger (Aug 18, 2007)

here sumthin dat shud guide u thru d process

*Simple guide for connecting DVD player to 5.1 speaker system*


----------

